# Vasectomy



## Beezy

Mrs Beezy is pushing me on this. Since starting trt I’ve been chasing her around and we had our last baby recently. 
I read some terrifying sides from it, but the two guys I know didn’t have any. 
Anyone get this?


----------



## NbleSavage

Best thing I've ever done. Raw sex with no worries of adding a new lil' Savage to the fam is transcendent.

No sides to speak of whatsoever. Same loads, same desire, the boys are still plump. 

The procedure itself is practically a non-event if ye just get out of yer head as to whats going on. Outpatient stuff, I was done & dusted in like 90 minutes.

Do it.


----------



## BRICKS

Yeah don't be a p*say, get it done.  15-20 minute office procedure.  Had mine on a Thursday afternoon.  Friday morning momma road me like a bronco then i went and played paint ball with my son.  Zero problems. Minor procedure/local anesthetic for you.  For the wife to do it it's surgery/ general or spinal anesthetic.  And what i see too often when women come in to do this cause the husband's to big of a chikensh*t is that hubby's not even present preop.  Dont be that guy.


----------



## BigSwolePump

Wife got her "tubes tied" after giving birth to our youngest(14 years ago). I would have done it in a heartbeat had she not had it done the same day as giving birth.

I'd rather have by entire bag cut off than have to listen to that crying, needy, change my shitty diaper nightmare again.


----------



## stonetag

Easy as pie Beez....and like Savage said, nothing changes except no swimmers.


----------



## Seeker

Never gonna happen here. I don't give a fuk what anyone says. It's part of my manhood and I'm keeping it. Learn how to pull out and cum in her mouth


----------



## Beezy

BigSwolePump said:


> I'd rather have by entire bag cut off than have to listen to that crying, needy, change my shitty diaper nightmare again.



Yeah, I’m going through all this sh*t for the fourth time. I need to do it before all the screaming stops and I forget how bad it sucks.


----------



## Beezy

BRICKS said:


> Yeah don't be a p*say, get it done.  15-20 minute office procedure.  Had mine on a Thursday afternoon.  Friday morning momma road me like a bronco then i went and played paint ball with my son.  Zero problems. Minor procedure/local anesthetic for you.  For the wife to do it it's surgery/ general or spinal anesthetic.  And what i see too often when women come in to do this cause the husband's to big of a chikensh*t is that hubby's not even present preop.  Dont be that guy.



Dude! You’re like a superhero or something! Bottom and paintball the next day?! 
You should be fighting crime!
The hysterectomy has way too many sides, and she gets a lot of sides from birth control. It’s either me or nothing.


----------



## Beezy

Seeker said:


> Never gonna happen here. I don't give a fuk what anyone says. It's part of my manhood and I'm keeping it. Learn how to pull out and cum in her mouth



Ive been pulling out for 17 years. It failed twice and we had two intentionally. I can’t go through this nonsense a 5th time. 

I’ve spent all morning trying to keep my toddler quiet so my infant will sleep so my wife can nap. Five hours awake and I’ve accomplished absolutely nothing constructive today, not even a lift.


----------



## PFM

Seeker said:


> Never gonna happen here. I don't give a fuk what anyone says. It's part of my manhood and I'm keeping it. Learn how to pull out and cum in her mouth



You sex date the nasty he/she types.


----------



## Bullseye Forever

I have it done when I was 30,it was awful deal for me my nuts and dick was black for days from brusing lol....pretty bad ordeal for me...not like all the other guys had no problems,guess mine was one in a 1000


----------



## jennerrator

exactly....stop being a puuuusy...get it done and move on


----------



## Seeker

jennerrator50 said:


> exactly....stop being a puuuusy...get it done and move on



This is man talk. Go away


----------



## jennerrator

Seeker said:


> This is man talk. Go away



lol, I got my tubes tied when I was 37...it wasn't a pleasureable experience but I took care of business...:32 (20):

ok....I'm out:32 (16):


----------



## ECKSRATED

Wife's been pressuring me to get it done. I will in a few years when we know we're done having kids for sure. Alot of my buddies have had it done and like the others said had no problems at all. My one buddy just had it done a few weeks ago at noon and came to work at 7pm that night. It's quick and easy these days.


----------



## Bullseye Forever

ECKSRATED said:


> Wife's been pressuring me to get it done. I will in a few years when we know we're done having kids for sure. Alot of my buddies have had it done and like the others said had no problems at all. My one buddy just had it done a few weeks ago at noon and came to work at 7pm that night. It's quick and easy these days.



 Very lucky not having any issues,I wasn’t so lucky lol


----------



## Rhino99

Been on the fence a long time. Read about decreased loads and that turned me off. How am I supposed to do my best work lol.

Wife is 44 so I figure only a couple more years and I wont have to bag it anyway.

On a side note: wife's fater and brother had it done. Conversation came up once or twice and my MIL was egging me on. Since my FIL and BIL are submissive pussies and my MIL is dominant I wasn't giving in. 
F-That, though it would be nice to not have to cover up.....like I said, im on the fence.


----------



## JuiceTrain

This thread is just makes me cringe.....


----------



## snake

All I can recall after years gone by is 2 things; the smell of my nuts being cauterized and remembering I have 2 nuts after the first fuukin needle.


----------



## Beezy

snake said:


> All I can recall after years gone by is 2 things; the smell of my nuts being cauterized and remembering I have 2 nuts after the first fuukin needle.



F*ck

10char


----------



## Beefcake

I had it done and the local is the worst, shooting a needle into my nuts hurt like hell.  After that it was easy, but yes the smell was cringeful.  One day to heal with ice on my boys then I was good to go.


----------



## NbleSavage

For those on the fence, think about all the impromptu sex ye and yer Missus can look forward to once this little bit is sorted. Catch her bending over that sauce pan in the kitchen? You naughty girl, it's Go Time and ye better keep stirring that soup & not spill a drop lest yer in fer a proper spanking! She's back from the gym and peeling off those leggings? Here's Daddy to give you a hand! The peace of mind knowing ye can knock the boots anytime ye feel it without having to run to the nightstand for protection is more than worth the minimal discomfort. And don't even get me started on the difference in sensation between raw and rubber...far better for her, far better for you, its a no brainer. Do it. DOOO EEEEET.


----------



## Rhino99

Lol!

10char


----------



## Beezy

NbleSavage said:


> For those on the fence, think about all the impromptu sex ye and yer Missus can look forward to once this little bit is sorted. Catch her bending over that sauce pan in the kitchen? You naughty girl, it's Go Time and ye better keep stirring that soup & not spill a drop lest yer in fer a proper spanking! She's back from the gym and peeling off those leggings? Here's Daddy to give you a hand! The peace of mind knowing ye can knock the boots anytime ye feel it without having to run to the nightstand for protection is more than worth the minimal discomfort. And don't even get me started on the difference in sensation between raw and rubber...far better for her, far better for you, its a no brainer. Do it. DOOO EEEEET.



We don’t use rubbers, but pulling sucks too!


----------



## BRICKS

Rhino99 said:


> Been on the fence a long time. Read about decreased loads and that turned me off. How am I supposed to do my best work lol.
> 
> Wife is 44 so I figure only a couple more years and I wont have to bag it anyway.
> 
> On a side note: wife's fater and brother had it done. Conversation came up once or twice and my MIL was egging me on. Since my FIL and BIL are submissive pussies and my MIL is dominant I wasn't giving in.
> F-That, though it would be nice to not have to cover up.....like I said, im on the fence.



If you're on the  fence think about this.  Assuming you're same age or older then your wife.  She gets pregnant now, you're gonna be 62 or older when that kid is 18 and leaving home....


----------



## Seeker

Bunch of half men you guys are. No thanks! I'm staying whole.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Since I'm worse then American Airlines at pulling out of the gate on-time, I had it done.

Wasn't bad. They send me home with a bottle of percs and I sat on my couch with a bag of frozen peas on my balls and watched rocky I-IV in order.

Blowing loads with reckless abandon is great. Seeker - your nuts are the size of chick peas from years of use. You think it matters if you have the full epoxy mix in your load, or just a half batch?


----------



## RISE

NbleSavage said:


> For those on the fence, think about all the impromptu sex ye and yer Missus can look forward to once this little bit is sorted. Catch her bending over that sauce pan in the kitchen? You naughty girl, it's Go Time and ye better keep stirring that soup & not spill a drop lest yer in fer a proper spanking! She's back from the gym and peeling off those leggings? Here's Daddy to give you a hand! The peace of mind knowing ye can knock the boots anytime ye feel it without having to run to the nightstand for protection is more than worth the minimal discomfort. And don't even get me started on the difference in sensation between raw and rubber...far better for her, far better for you, its a no brainer. Do it. DOOO EEEEET.



Uhhhhh....its not that easy for some of us here, guy.  Lol


----------



## Seeker

DieYoungStrong said:


> Since I'm worse then American Airlines at pulling out of the gate on-time, I had it done.
> 
> Wasn't bad. They send me home with a bottle of percs and I sat on my couch with a bag of frozen peas on my balls and watched rocky I-IV in order.
> 
> Blowing loads with reckless abandon is great. Seeker - your nuts are the size of chick peas from years of use. You think it matters if you have the full epoxy mix in your load, or just a half batch?



Haha yeah. You won't ever find me sobbing on my couch with a frozen bag of peas on my blank shooting nuts. There just that one old fashioned part of me that can't be changed or convinced otherwise.  If the day comes that I'm told I only have a certain time left to live I'm gonna pop some Clomid and hcg and use the time I have left going around dropping my seed and pregnating as many bishes as I can. White, black, yellow, brown. Not just local either. I'm gonna travel to every corner of this earth a nd plant little Seekers all over this damn planet.


----------



## Yaya

I'm slowing realizing that the topic of sperm is mentioned in every post


----------



## Beezy

Yaya said:


> I'm slowing realizing that the topic of sperm is mentioned in every post



I wish I️ was brilliant enough to have made this all up to see how many people I️ could get to post about semen.


----------



## ken Sass

1 of the smartest things i have ever done


----------



## Bullseye Forever

ken Sass said:


> 1 of the smartest things i have ever done



Yes was mine to Ken,but one of the most painful deal I’ve ever been through


----------



## dk8594

Bumping this since based on  your comment in another thread you decided to pull the trigger on it.

Let us know how it goes/ recovery etc (no pics please). I've been thinking about doing this as well.


----------



## Beezy

dk8594 said:


> Bumping this since based on  your comment in another thread you decided to pull the trigger on it.
> 
> Let us know how it goes/ recovery etc (no pics please). I've been thinking about doing this as well.



Nice... I couldn’t find the thread, but this is happening tomorrow afternoon and I will let you know by Saturday if I survived.


----------



## dk8594

Good luck.


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Beezy said:


> Nice... I couldn’t find the thread, but this is happening tomorrow afternoon and I will let you know by Saturday if I survived.



Good luck man!


----------



## jennerrator

Lol...it’s so not an big deal...you’ll be fine dear:32 (20):


----------



## Beezy

jennerrator50 said:


> Lol...it’s so not an big deal...you’ll be fine dear:32 (20):



Says the one person in here who can’t understand my relationship with that area...


----------



## Seeker

don't do it man. your tail will never wag the same again


----------



## jennerrator

Beezy said:


> Says the one person in here who can’t understand my relationship with that area...




Lets put it this way...most men feel the same and then they are like...damn wasn't a big deal...now that depends if we are just talking about the pain...if we are talking about 
the manhood (lol) that could be different but if this is the reason...you'll be fine then to:32 (17):

Plus I had my tubes tied (part of everything else I'm not a pussy (lmao) and take care of business lol) had to be put under, had swollen stomach area and slept the rest of the frickin day due to procedure and being put out and could not even do stomach work for weeks...having the work you guys have done...you are back to normal quick...sooooooooooooo.....:32 (20):


----------



## motown1002

I have done it and its really not that bad.  I about passed out before they even started for some reason.  I think it was just because I wanted the nurse to stay in there with me.  She was smokin.


----------



## HollyWoodCole

Wait.......so they give you a shot in each nut??


----------



## dk8594

HollyWoodCole said:


> Wait.......so they give you a shot in each nut??



I believe its in the skin.  If it's a needle to the nut.........well.....god speed beezy.


----------



## jennerrator

Omg......they will numb it first....come on:32 (20):


----------



## HollyWoodCole

jennerrator50 said:


> Omg......they will numb it first....come on:32 (20):



Jenn you pipe down with your plan to castrate all males dammit!!


----------



## jennerrator

HollyWoodCole said:


> Jenn you pipe down with your plan to castrate all males dammit!!



LMFAO.....peeps gotta realize that millions of people have had stuff done and lived...male and female...don't need to stress yourself out over stuff that isn't that big of a deal:32 (17)::32 (20):


----------



## Beezy

jennerrator50 said:


> Omg......they will numb it first....come on:32 (20):



The needle is HOW they numb it!
It’s the skin though, I made sure of that before I’d sign up.


----------



## jennerrator

Beezy said:


> The needle is HOW they numb it!
> It’s the skin though, I made sure of that before I’d sign up.



lol...trust me I know this one very well....unfortunately 

You will be happy when things are over...hope you don't go through much dear...good luck!


----------



## Beezy

jennerrator50 said:


> lol...trust me I know this one very well....unfortunately
> 
> You will be happy when things are over...hope you don't go through much dear...good luck!



I’m so sick of the pull-&-pray method, the only time I’m safe is when she’s already pregnant. It will be well worth it by next weekend.


----------



## jennerrator

Beezy said:


> I’m so sick of the pull-&-pray method, the only time I’m safe is when she’s already pregnant. It will be well worth it by next weekend.




yes....yes it will and forever moving forward with no stress about an unplanned child


----------



## HollyWoodCole

I'm going to be doing the same thing soon Beez.......update us once its done bud.


----------



## JuiceTrain

No one's coming near my PP with a knife


----------



## JuiceTrain

Suppose they sneeze while making a cut :32 (11):


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Don't be that guy that knocks his wife up before his chamber is fully emptied. Good excuse to tell the missus you need daily BJ for 30 days to safely clear the cannon. Dr's orders.


----------



## Yaya

Those things don't work


----------



## snake

Bee, 

Please page back to my post #19 https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/25621-Vasectomy/page2

I got $10 that says you yell, "Ah! Fuunin Snake" after the first stick. Well if you don't, it's in your head and you're going to think it.

You could let then knock you out but there's a chance you wake up "Jined" :32 (18):


----------



## Beezy

snake said:


> Bee,
> 
> Please page back to my post #19 https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/25621-Vasectomy/page2
> 
> I got $10 that says you yell, "Ah! Fuunin Snake" after the first stick. Well if you don't, it's in your head and you're going to think it.
> 
> You could let then knock you out but there's a chance you wake up "Jined" :32 (18):



Bro, 
I would give either one of them to get knocked out, but the urologist is giving me the, “You’re a big guy, you don’t need to be knocked out, you can take it.”
I told him that I don’t need to spend the extra fuel on running my air conditioning on the way to his office, but I have a few extra dollars and like to be comfortable. 
It had no effect.


----------



## BRICKS

Cracks me up that guys sticking themselves with needles would squirm at a little local in the sack.  Dont be a pussy.


----------



## Jin

Bunch of pussies for sure. I had seven lymph nodes removed under local. 

They thought there was only one. Took 35 min I stead of 10. After 15 min the local wore off. 

Fact is you don't even need local. 

Be a man. Going into shock didn't kill me and it won't kill you.


----------



## Viduus

Jin said:


> Bunch of pussies for sure. I had seven lymph nodes removed under local.
> 
> They thought there was only one. Took 35 min I stead of 10. After 15 min the local wore off.
> 
> Fact is you don't even need local.
> 
> Be a man. Going into shock didn't kill me and it won't kill you.



F**k yeah! Bite down on a piece of wood and tell him to amputate something while he’s at it! People are soft these days.

:32 (19):


----------



## Jin

One of the best lines ever from Lock, Stock & Two Smoking Barrels:

"a little bit of pain never hurt anybody".


----------



## motown1002

Jenn is having way too much fun with this thread!


----------



## Uncle manny

Birth control out of the question?


----------



## jennerrator

motown1002 said:


> Jenn is having way too much fun with this thread!



All for the good lol and women are a lot tougher soooooooo:32 (20):


----------



## Beezy

That procedure was nothing! I’m not joking when I say I’ve had worse done at the dentist.
He did say that I’ll feel like a horse kicked me in the junk tomorrow morning, and I don’t take opiates, so I’m stuck with Tylenol/Advil, but the job was nothing.


----------



## Beezy

The hardest part, already, is trying to stay in my recliner for 48 hours and I’m only at hour one.
I feel physically fine, so it’s tough to stay down.


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Beezy said:


> The hardest part, already, is trying to stay in my recliner for 48 hours and I’m only at hour one.
> I feel physically fine, so it’s tough to stay down.



Yea Beezy and don’t look at your Johnson for a few days lol


----------



## Beezy

Bullseye Forever said:


> Yea Beezy and don’t look at your Johnson for a few days lol



Too late! 
That whole area is a wreck, and he said not to wash it for 48 hours ffs


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Beezy said:


> Too late!
> That whole area is a wreck, and he said not to wash it for 48 hours ffs



Man mine was black and blue for days lol


----------



## jennerrator

See....great job....carry on:32 (20):


----------



## BRICKS

Beezy said:


> The hardest part, already, is trying to stay in my recliner for 48 hours and I’m only at hour one.
> I feel physically fine, so it’s tough to stay down.



Seriously?  I had mine done on a Thursday late afternoon.  Friday morning momma rode me rough cowboy style then I went and played paintball with my kid.  Zero problems.


----------



## Beezy

jennerrator50 said:


> See....great job....carry on:32 (20):



I can’t reply Jen, your inbox is too full of meatheads hitting on you.


----------



## jennerrator

Beezy said:


> I can’t reply Jen, your inbox is too full of meatheads hitting on you.



Lol, got it!!!!!


----------



## Beezy

BRICKS said:


> Seriously?  I had mine done on a Thursday late afternoon.  Friday morning momma rode me rough cowboy style then I went and played paintball with my kid.  Zero problems.



You’re an animal! I don’t know how you wouldn’t be afraid to see what comes out, plus my doc said not to ejaculate for at least a week. 
Which to me means 7 days and 45 seconds.


----------



## jennerrator

Just cleaned it out if you answered back and that’s what you were talking about cuz I didn’t get that...lol


----------



## Beezy

Today marks one week since the procedure. There was never any severe pain, including during the procedure.

Still fairly uncomfortable, despite not lifting for a whole f-ing week!!!

Today is the day that I can finally get back to F-ing according to the doc, so I’m pretty pumped about getting home from work. Just hoping nothing weird (comes) out. (Pardon the pun)


----------



## dk8594

Glad to hear that the healing process is coming along. Go get her, stud!


----------



## #TheMatrix

fD is willing to check how hard you are post OP.

He's a natural durometer.


----------



## motown1002

I didn't wait 24 hours to clean the pipes.  lol


----------



## ccpro

Nothing to it.  First and probably only time I had three women in the room and one was tugging on my sack.  Definitely feels a little weird, you feel tugging up in your stomach and then the odiferous smell of cauterized flesh!!!  Anyway, listen to the doc., they told me to rest but I felt so good I went about my normal routine and the boys turned purple!!  Get it done during football season and frozen peas are your best friend.  No sides but I did lose a little volume in my ejaculate..wife didn't care she's not a gobbler anyway.  Do it!


----------



## Beezy

ccpro said:


> Nothing to it.  First and probably only time I had three women in the room and one was tugging on my sack.  Definitely feels a little weird, you feel tugging up in your stomach and then the odiferous smell of cauterized flesh!!!  Anyway, listen to the doc., they told me to rest but I felt so good I went about my normal routine and the boys turned purple!!  Get it done during football season and frozen peas are your best friend.  No sides but I did lose a little volume in my ejaculate..wife didn't care she's not a gobbler anyway.  Do it!



That sums it up. No smell for me, but the urologist has an exhaust fan installed in the room for that reason.


----------



## Bro Bundy

fuk that shit..I dont even fix my dogs..next thing she will ask to cut your balls off


----------



## HH

Ive been looking into this for years but the thought of it scares the living shit out of me


----------



## Bullseye Forever

HH said:


> Ive been looking into this for years but the thought of it scares the living shit out of me



Yea it did me !! It hurt like heck when they gave me the shot in my scrotum


----------



## Beezy

Bullseye Forever said:


> Yea it did me !! It hurt like heck when they gave me the shot in my scrotum



The doc gave me a Percocet and a Valium to take 60 minutes before I got there. I had no issues.


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Beezy said:


> The doc gave me a Percocet and a Valium to take 60 minutes before I got there. I had no issues.



You were lucky man!!


----------



## Beezy

This was a terrible time to get it done, mid cycle, but other than that the timing was perfect, and I was probably due for some rest, but finally back to the gym tomorrow.


----------



## Jada

Seeker said:


> Never gonna happen here. I don't give a fuk what anyone says. It's part of my manhood and I'm keeping it. Learn how to pull out and cum in her mouth



lmfao!!!!  my wife her tubes cut . no more babies for us, i got my 3


----------



## Beezy

Three weeks later...
Everything is back to normal. No sign of sides in the gym or bedroom (or closet, kitchen floor or bathroom counter for that matter) that Mrs. Beez and I can tell.

Occasionally a slight pain in ejaculating, but the doc said that can happen here and there for a month. It’s not much and certainly not a deterrent to getting after her.

Yesterday was my first time back in the squat rack, the one that doc wanted me to wait the longest on, and my legs feel like I was dragged behind a truck for a few miles.


----------



## Rhino99

What about volume?

Im worried about shooting like a firehose then just a dribbler..


----------



## Rhino99

ccpro said:


> Nothing to it.  First and probably only time I had three women in the room and one was tugging on my sack.  Definitely feels a little weird, you feel tugging up in your stomach and then the odiferous smell of cauterized flesh!!!  Anyway, listen to the doc., they told me to rest but I felt so good I went about my normal routine and the boys turned purple!!  Get it done during football season and frozen peas are your best friend.  No sides but I did lose a little volume in my ejaculate..wife didn't care she's not a gobbler anyway.  Do it!



Why 3 women?
Who were they and what were they doing?
Was the doc one of them?


----------



## Beezy

Rhino99 said:


> What about volume?
> 
> Im worried about shooting like a firehose then just a dribbler..



No difference so far, but it’s still sperm for up to three months.


----------



## Rhino99

Beezy said:


> No difference so far, but it’s still sperm for up to three months.



ok, if you do notice any change let us know


----------



## ccpro

It only hurts on the follow up visit when they sew them back on.


----------



## HollyWoodCole

Ugh......getting this done soon myself.


----------



## Bloodmanor

HollyWoodCole said:


> Ugh......getting this done soon myself.



‘This Friday is my time 
gonna squat everyday till then lol


----------



## Bro Bundy

You ballsless fuks


----------



## Jaydub

This scares the shit out of me. Me and the ol lady have talked about it. I'm probably gonna have to do it. She has this IUD in, and it's making her a hormonal nightmare with irregular periods, which means completely unpredictable PMS.


----------



## jennerrator

Kudos to you guys taken care of business...it’s easier for you guys:32 (17):


----------



## Seeker

kudos to those who still have real men's balls. Shut up Jenn


----------



## jennerrator

Seeker said:


> kudos to those who still have real men's balls. Shut up Jenn



lmfao...it’s hard cuz I’m not a pussy..I expect guys to not be either:32 (18):

remember...I took care of business :32 (20):


----------



## Seeker

jennerrator50 said:


> lmfao...it’s hard cuz I’m not a pussy..I expect guys to not be either:32 (18):
> 
> remember...I took care of business :32 (20):



Lol to.each their own. I'm keeping mine and taking my chances


----------



## Jaydub

Seeker said:


> Lol to.each their own. I'm keeping mine and taking my chances



Well, talked me out of it. Changed my mind. Didn't take much.


----------



## jennerrator

Seeker said:


> Lol to.each their own. I'm keeping mine and taking my chances



I did it at 37...knew I DIDN’T want any accident children and I’m against taking meds unless it’s keeping me alive:32 (6):


----------



## Seeker

Jaydub said:


> Well, talked me out of it. Changed my mind. Didn't take much.



Lol stay real my friend


----------



## Beezy

Seeker said:


> Lol to.each their own. I'm keeping mine and taking my chances



The worst side effect I could find was not worse to me than the thought of another infant. 
I lucked out and got neither.

I don’t see what all the fuss is about either. There is zero change in functionality, desire, erection, load size and load distance.


----------



## Seeker

Beezy said:


> The worst side effect I could find was not worse to me than the thought of another infant.
> I lucked out and got neither.
> 
> I don’t see what all the fuss is about either. There is zero change in functionality, desire, erection, load size and load distance.



I hear you man. we're just having fun with it.  I'm still not doing it. lol it's all in my head I know but that's just me.


----------



## BRICKS

Rhino99 said:


> What about volume?
> 
> Im worried about shooting like a firehose then just a dribbler..



Dude, only 5% of ejaculate is sperm. The rest come from the prostate.  Zero difference in volume.

Don't be a pussy, get it done.


----------



## Trump

I had it done for my 40th no probs at all, in and out 10-15 minutes. No noticeable difference in load at all


----------



## stonetag

Beezy said:


> The worst side effect I could find was not worse to me than the thought of another infant.
> I lucked out and got neither.
> 
> I don’t see what all the fuss is about either. There is zero change in functionality, desire, erection, load size and load distance.


I was concerned about load distance, going from a softball pitch to a dribble was disheartening, I feel better, thanks Beez!..lol


----------



## Beezy

stonetag said:


> I was concerned about load distance, going from a softball pitch to a dribble was disheartening, I feel better, thanks Beez!..lol



We’re pretty sure I broke my distance record after the procedure, but I was backed up for a week, so it probably doesn’t count lol


----------



## ccpro

Beezy said:


> We’re pretty sure I broke my distance record after the procedure, but I was backed up for a week, so it probably doesn’t count lol


Good for you, I've never been a shooter..the caliber of my peehole could accept an Asian's pointer finger.   I know too much intel...!  The only way I'm getting any distance is standing on a ladder!...


----------



## jennerrator

What is the big deal about distance inside a pussy?????? Lol


----------



## Trump

jennerrator50 said:


> What is the big deal about distance inside a pussy?????? Lol



its all about the creampie


----------



## Bullseye Forever

jennerrator50 said:


> What is the big deal about distance inside a pussy?????? Lol



Lmao!!! Excatly ha ha girl!! God I’m rolling laughing!!! That’s what I’ve always asked guys that,it’s all about the money shot!!


It’s also embarrassing!! To take a sample back to the doctor!! And everyone in the office wondering what that is in the bottle


----------



## Leatherhead

Beezy said:


> Mrs Beezy is pushing me on this. Since starting trt I’ve been chasing her around and we had our last baby recently.
> I read some terrifying sides from it, but the two guys I know didn’t have any.
> Anyone get this?


Been the best 8 years of my life since doing it. No sides to speak of. Of course the first couple of weeks sucks a little but after that, no more pull and pray, no more wrapping it, now more worries. I've smashed just about everyday since then, and not a single sex trophy to speak of.


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Leatherhead said:


> Been the best 8 years of my life since doing it. No sides to speak of. Of course the first couple of weeks sucks a little but after that, no more pull and pray, no more wrapping it, now more worries. I've smashed just about everyday since then, and not a single sex trophy to speak of.



I just hated taking samples of my juice to my doc


----------



## jennerrator

nastyasty said:


> its all about the creampie



lol...sorry to say that sounds gross :32 (18):


----------



## Bullseye Forever

jennerrator50 said:


> lol...sorry to say that sounds gross :32 (18):



No Jenn,it’s halirious lmao’ your other comment hurt me I was laughing so hard


----------



## jennerrator

Bullseye Forever said:


> Lmao!!! Excatly ha ha girl!! God I’m rolling laughing!!! That’s what I’ve always asked guys that,it’s all about the money shot!!



Exactly...can’t imagine to many women caring but faking is common lmao..but hey...whatever counts in getting laid:32 (19):


----------



## Bullseye Forever

jennerrator50 said:


> Exactly...can’t imagine to many women caring but faking is common lmao..but hey...whatever counts in getting laid:32 (19):



Ha ha!!! Guys act like it just kills there ego if they don’t have volume lmao!!


----------



## Beezy

jennerrator50 said:


> What is the big deal about distance inside a pussy?????? Lol



That’s a great question now that I think about it. I won’t be able to see it come out anymore.


----------



## jennerrator

Bullseye Forever said:


> Ha ha!!! Guys act like it just kills there ego if they don’t have volume lmao!!



Yea..that’s obvious lol


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Beezy said:


> That’s a great question now that I think about it. I won’t be able to see it come out anymore.



God Beezy your funny 🤮


----------



## jennerrator

Beezy said:


> That’s a great question now that I think about it. I won’t be able to see it come out anymore.



hahahahaha..that’s true...maybe that’s an inner issue:32 (6):


----------



## Bullseye Forever

jennerrator50 said:


> Yea..that’s obvious lol



And guys think girls are strange thinkers lol! Don’t get me started on guys and their sex lives


----------



## jennerrator

Bullseye Forever said:


> And guys think girls are strange thinkers lol! Don’t get me started on guys and their sex lives



Yep...it’s funny shit!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance

jennerrator50 said:


> What is the big deal about distance inside a pussy?????? Lol



Wait, so volume isn't actually a thing?


----------



## jennerrator

PillarofBalance said:


> Wait, so volume isn't actually a thing?



Lol not talking about dick size..whole different story..they are talking about how much cum they now have:32 (20):

That means nothing to most women....


----------



## Bullseye Forever

PillarofBalance said:


> Wait, so volume isn't actually a thing?



Most guys I know that’s had one are always griping about less volume after the surgery! Which I didn’t really give a rats ass


----------



## notsoswoleCPA

Bullseye Forever said:


> Most guys I know that’s had one are always griping about less volume after the surgery! Which I didn’t really give a rats ass



My wife still complains about my volume and the fact that I overflow her.  The only thing I couldn't get her to do was confirm if my ejaculate tasted different post vasectomy versus pre-vasectomy.  She brought it up, but then passed when I offered to let her find out...   Dammit...


----------



## Beezy

jennerrator50 said:


> Lol not talking about dick size..whole different story..they are talking about how much cum they now have:32 (20):
> 
> That means nothing to most women....



My wife doesn’t care how great of a Texas Holdem player I am, but I do...


----------



## Beezy

notsoswoleCPA said:


> My wife still complains about my volume and the fact that I overflow her.  The only thing I couldn't get her to do was confirm if my ejaculate tasted different post vasectomy versus pre-vasectomy.  She brought it up, but then passed when I offered to let her find out...   Dammit...



You have to pinch it off like a garden hose when you bust, then crawl up there before she realizes what’s going on. 
Ask for forgiveness, not permission.


----------



## Bullseye Forever

I’m not as young as some of you guys lol,but as I’ve gotten older I do less and less


----------



## jennerrator

Lol...I will say if a woman is a extreme oral lover ...a giant cum is ...let’s say...a bit on the barfing side..sorry LMAO 

AND that’s a normal oral ..dick suck lover...:32 (17):


----------



## Bullseye Forever

jennerrator50 said:


> Lol...I will say if a woman is a extreme oral lover ...a giant cum is ...let’s say...a bit on the barfing side..sorry LMAO
> 
> AND that’s a normal oral ..dick suck lover...:32 (17):



Yea Jenn some of these comments are a bit personal!! I’m real quiet about personal things like that


----------



## jennerrator

Bullseye Forever said:


> Yea Jenn some of these comments are a bit personal!! I’m real quiet about personal things like that




Lol, might as well get to what the deal really is...


----------



## Trump

The ultimate guide to bigger loads, fill em up kids


----------



## stonetag

jennerrator50 said:


> Lol...I will say if a woman is a extreme oral lover ...a giant cum is ...let’s say...a bit on the barfing side..sorry LMAO
> 
> AND that’s a normal oral ..dick suck lover...:32 (17):



Go on...............

*unzips...


----------



## jennerrator

stonetag said:


> Go on...............
> 
> *unzips...



lol...I reread what I wrote and last sentence looks like I said a “normal” cum is a huge one..oops...it’s the other way around..honestly as an extremely oral lady...I’d puke if a giant cum was given:32 (6):


----------



## Bullseye Forever

jennerrator50 said:


> lol...I reread what I wrote and last sentence looks like I said a “normal” cum is a huge one..oops...it’s the other way around..honestly as an extremely oral lady...I’d puke if a giant cum was given:32 (6):



To be honest Jenn.....it’s nasty to talk about it lol!! ESP how I was raised by strict parents!! 


If I spoke of bodily functions etc in a public was I was given an ass whooping


----------



## jennerrator

Bullseye Forever said:


> To be honest Jenn.....it’s nasty to talk about it lol!! ESP how I was raised by strict parents!!
> 
> 
> If I spoke of bodily functions etc in a public was I was given an ass whooping



lol if it’s to intense for you...maybe you are done with this thread ...I understand :32 (20):


----------



## Bullseye Forever

jennerrator50 said:


> lol if it’s to intense for you...maybe you are done with this thread ...I understand :32 (20):



Oh no lol!! I was just stating that when I was growing up I wasn’t aloud to discuss stuff like this without punishment lol!! 

No I think the thread is funny


----------



## jennerrator

Bullseye Forever said:


> Oh no lol!! I was just stating that when I was growing up I wasn’t aloud to discuss stuff like this without punishment lol!!
> 
> No I think the thread is funny



Well yes...makes sense lol Can’t imagine living that kind of life growing up!!


----------



## ccpro

I wish I shot loads like Peter North, my wife is real fortunate I don't...I'd be painting facials everytime.  A buddy of mine orders cum pills offline all the time and swears by them.  He said his wife loves to run to the mirror and see what her face looks like.  I don't have that wife.  Another buddy's wife looks at big load like it's a reward for how good she was.  I don't have that wife either.  Sometimes I think just air comes out!!!


----------



## Trump

ccpro said:


> I wish I shot loads like Peter North, my wife is real fortunate I don't...I'd be painting facials everytime.  A buddy of mine orders cum pills offline all the time and swears by them.  He said his wife loves to run to the mirror and see what her face looks like.  I don't have that wife.  Another buddy's wife looks at big load like it's a reward for how good she was.  I don't have that wife either.  Sometimes I think just air comes out!!!



I am the same its like a gentle breeze on her face (that could be down to rubbing one out 5 times a day though)


----------



## Rhino99

Forget all the herbs and shit...
You want loads like peter north, here:

1. drink plenty of water (you should be anyway)
2. Citrulline doesnt hurt
3. Here is what you should take. Dont substitute for a soy version

https://www.amazon.com/NOW-Sunflowe...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=CPAQ26F6BH6CXTQ53MYS


----------



## jennerrator

ccpro said:


> I wish I shot loads like Peter North, my wife is real fortunate I don't...I'd be painting facials everytime.  A buddy of mine orders cum pills offline all the time and swears by them.  He said his wife loves to run to the mirror and see what her face looks like.  I don't have that wife.  Another buddy's wife looks at big load like it's a reward for how good she was.  I don't have that wife either.  Sometimes I think just air comes out!!!



Sad wives....lmao


----------



## ccpro

jennerrator50 said:


> Sad wives....lmao


Sad me


----------



## IronDarling

From the female perspective, GET THAT S***. 
Went with my man to get his a year ago. It was a 30min out patient procedure, there is literally no difference. 
He said it was tender at first but nothing unexpected. 
It's a beautiful thing 😂


----------



## Trump

IronDarling said:


> From the female perspective, GET THAT S***.
> Went with my man to get his a year ago. It was a 30min out patient procedure, there is literally no difference.
> He said it was tender at first but nothing unexpected.
> It's a beautiful thing 



ID did you notice any decrease in volume?


----------



## IronDarling

nastyasty said:


> ID did you notice any decrease in volume?



Not that I noticed, but I may not be the best judge since we're still on the "in me" phase a year later

He's in the same boat as yall tho. I don't think us females care about volume as long as something happens at the end haha


----------



## Bloodmanor

It’s had mine done and home. Takes about 30 min from start to finish. Felt some hard pressure and pinching at times,balls feel like there is a fat woman stepping on them


----------



## Seeker

of course volume matters! wtf?? when shooting a nice large load all over some chics face it matters. who wants their load to come out like spit? Lol fuk that I want my load s to hose out.


----------



## IronDarling

Seeker said:


> of course volume matters! wtf?? when shooting a nice large load all over some chics face it matters. who wants their load to come out like spit? Lol fuk that I want my load s to hose out.



If a chick tells you loads matter she either 
1. Likes you a lied
2. Wanted to make you feel bad 
Or
3. You help her clean up well
It's all about the activities prior hahahaha


----------



## Seeker

IronDarling said:


> If a chick tells you loads matter she either
> 1. Likes you a lied
> 2. Wanted to make you feel bad
> Or
> 3. You help her clean up well
> It's all about the activities prior hahahaha



they matter to me. that's what I'm saying. it's a man thing. I enjoy shooting large loads all over chics faces, backs, assess. staying in is boring


----------



## IronDarling

Seeker said:


> they matter to me. that's what I'm saying. it's a man thing



Ahh, I totally get that...but from womanland, we just want to be dicked down right 

Wait, can I cuss here?


----------



## Seeker

IronDarling said:


> Ahh, I totally get that...but from womanland, we just want to be dicked down right
> 
> Wait, can I cuss here?



Lol I hear you.  but like I edited my last post. staying in is boring. I enjoy shooting large loads all over chics faces, backs, assess .  they seem to like at well.


----------



## IronDarling

Seeker said:


> Lol I hear you.  but like I edited my last post. staying in is boring. I enjoy shooting large loads all over chics faces, backs, assess .  they seem to like at well.



I like to spice it up. I'm always trying to talk him into other places, but he's still enjoying that haha. 

EXCEPT the face. Every girl has her thing I suppose


----------



## Seeker

IronDarling said:


> I like to spice it up. I'm always trying to talk him into other places, but he's still enjoying that haha.
> 
> EXCEPT the face. Every girl has her thing I suppose



that's all that matters. as long you're both still enjoying each other.


----------



## Bullseye Forever

nastyasty said:


> ID did you notice any decrease in volume?



I certainly did notice a big difference in volume and shooting strength!! I had mine done 22 years ago,mine don’t “Shootout” anymore it just runs out lol! Maybe cause of the older I get as well don’t know


----------



## ccpro

IronDarling said:


> I like to spice it up. I'm always trying to talk him into other places, but he's still enjoying that haha.
> 
> EXCEPT the face. Every girl has her thing I suppose



"You have a kind face, the kind a guy likes to cum on"...
Sorry Darling...it was too easy.  Much love!


----------



## HollyWoodCole

Just had this done today.

They gave me a healthy dose of Xanax before I went in (1.5mg), but that was unfortunately not quite enough.  The numbing agent they used was ineffective on me and I felt it all.  I don't suggest doing it this way, my arms were shaking holding myself back from punching the fukk right in the face.  Made it through and seem to doing ok for the moment.

Someone had said they give you numbing shots directly in your nuts which is false.  They numb up your sack with a cream and then give you shots to numb things up directly into the vas deferens to make it livable.  Guy used three syringes worth and it was like water to me.  I did however end up with some Percocet 10's that made everything better once I got that script filled and taken.


----------



## jennerrator

HollyWoodCole said:


> Just had this done today.
> 
> They gave me a healthy dose of Xanax before I went in (1.5mg), but that was unfortunately not quite enough.  The numbing agent they used was ineffective on me and I felt it all.  I don't suggest doing it this way, my arms were shaking holding myself back from punching the fukk right in the face.  Made it through and seem to doing ok for the moment.
> 
> Someone had said they give you numbing shots directly in your nuts which is false.  They numb up your sack with a cream and then give you shots to numb things up directly into the vas deferens to make it livable.  Guy used three syringes worth and it was like water to me.  I did however end up with some Percocet 10's that made everything better once I got that script filled and taken.



Sad to hear that...it’s very rare that pain numbness fails for some..wish that shit didn’t happen and it should get better for you


----------



## Bloodmanor

HollyWoodCole said:


> Just had this done today.
> 
> They gave me a healthy dose of Xanax before I went in (1.5mg), but that was unfortunately not quite enough.  The numbing agent they used was ineffective on me and I felt it all.  I don't suggest doing it this way, my arms were shaking holding myself back from punching the fukk right in the face.  Made it through and seem to doing ok for the moment.
> 
> Someone had said they give you numbing shots directly in your nuts which is false.  They numb up your sack with a cream and then give you shots to numb things up directly into the vas deferens to make it livable.  Guy used three syringes worth and it was like water to me.  I did however end up with some Percocet 10's that made everything better once I got that script filled and taken.



May shots today worked very well. Still felt some pain and lots of pressure. Right now my balls are like 3x there normal size lol


----------



## HollyWoodCole

jennerrator50 said:


> Sad to hear that...it’s very rare that pain numbness fails for some..wish that shit didn’t happen and it should get better for you


Thanks Jenn, since I've been home I've been ok so far, just been staying on top of taking the Percocet and haven't had any issues as of yet.  Haven't had any discomfort afterwards.  What got me thru the procedure was the thought that no matter how tough this was for me, my wife would have had a six week recovery time if it was her and two or three days for me so let's just get this damn thing the hell over with.


----------



## Viduus

IronDarling said:


> EXCEPT the face. Every girl has her thing I suppose



God forbid you accidentally get the hair... you’ll see the full wrath of someone! Like FD when he found out CHiPs was cancelled.


----------



## jennerrator

HollyWoodCole said:


> Thanks Jenn, since I've been home I've been ok so far, just been staying on top of taking the Percocet and haven't had any issues as of yet.  Haven't had any discomfort afterwards.  What got me thru the procedure was the thought that no matter how tough this was for me, my wife would have had a six week recovery time if it was her and two or three days for me so let's just get this damn thing the hell over with.



Great to hear all is good...I went through mine by choice but glad a lot of men take care of business :32 (20):


----------



## Beezy

HollyWoodCole said:


> Thanks Jenn, since I've been home I've been ok so far, just been staying on top of taking the Percocet and haven't had any issues as of yet.  Haven't had any discomfort afterwards.  What got me thru the procedure was the thought that no matter how tough this was for me, my wife would have had a six week recovery time if it was her and two or three days for me so let's just get this damn thing the hell over with.



Throw that Percocet in the toilet and take two Advil with two Tylenol. 
That sh*t is better than heroine at ruining lives these days. 
I can’t believe they gave you a script of percs for that procedure.

Now that the procedure is over the worst pain is in your rear view. 
Respect for not breaking the urologists jaw though.


----------



## Bloodmanor

Beezy said:


> Throw that Percocet in the toilet and take two Advil with two Tylenol.
> That sh*t is better than heroine at ruining lives these days.
> I can’t believe they gave you a script of percs for that procedure.
> 
> Now that the procedure is over the worst pain is in your rear view.
> Respect for not breaking the urologists jaw though.



im in a lot more pain today than yesterday. The procedure itself is bare able but the swollen black and blue sack is painful lol


----------



## Beezy

Bloodmanor said:


> im in a lot more pain today than yesterday. The procedure itself is bare able but the swollen black and blue sack is painful lol



Day two is definitely the worst day.
It especially sucks because you wake up like any other Saturday and then remember that a guy had at your sack with a scalpel yesterday.


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Bloodmanor said:


> im in a lot more pain today than yesterday. The procedure itself is bare able but the swollen black and blue sack is painful lol



Sad to say the 2nd day was bad for me too!! Just aweful!! Hope you feel better man


----------



## HollyWoodCole

Day two has been ok for me, not too bad here.  Just going a little stir crazy tho.


----------



## jennerrator

HollyWoodCole said:


> Day two has been ok for me, not too bad here.  Just going a little stir crazy tho.



Stir crazy cuz no sex lol


----------



## HollyWoodCole

jennerrator50 said:


> Stir crazy cuz no sex lol


At this point I can happily report that everything works just like it used to!


----------



## jennerrator

HollyWoodCole said:


> At this point I can happily report that everything works just like it used to!




LOL...doubted there would be an issue.....


----------



## Bloodmanor

jennerrator50 said:


> Stir crazy cuz no sex lol


 Yup I feel the same plus no gym


----------



## ccpro

Man, I'm sorry some of you bros' had bad experiences....when I read this thread I consider myself very fortunate.  I didn't have enough pain or major inconvenience to remember.  I'd recommend this surgery to anyone who should get it!  I don't think I have a particularly high tolerance from pain, but I'm really surprised about the chatter for this outpatient surgery.  Yes, I'm calling some of you out, pusses....all in good fun.  Now don't bring up the dentist....I'd rather fight a bear...I have no balls!


----------



## Bro Bundy

ccpro said:


> Man, I'm sorry some of you bros' had bad experiences....when I read this thread I consider myself very fortunate.  I didn't have enough pain or major inconvenience to remember.  I'd recommend this surgery to anyone who should get it!  I don't think I have a particularly high tolerance from pain, but I'm really surprised about the chatter for this outpatient surgery.  Yes, I'm calling some of you out, pusses....all in good fun.  Now don't bring up the dentist....I'd rather fight a bear...I HAVE NO BALLS!


 you guys really have no balls hahahaha


----------



## Elivo

Beezy said:


> Mrs Beezy is pushing me on this. Since starting trt I’ve been chasing her around and we had our last baby recently.
> I read some terrifying sides from it, but the two guys I know didn’t have any.
> Anyone get this?



Nothing to worry about at all man, had mine done years ago and its one of the best things ive ever done. Its quick and easy and pretty much painless.  The only thing you will feel is the numbing injection and of course after its done you will be a little sore for a few days.  Get you a couple bags of frozen peas and chill your nuts off, it does wonders.


----------



## Jin

Elivo said:


> Nothing to worry about at all man, had mine done years ago and its one of the best things ive ever done. Its quick and easy and pretty much painless.  The only thing you will feel is the numbing injection and of course after its done you will be a little sore for a few days.  Get you a couple bags of frozen peas and chill your nuts off, it does wonders.



Pretty sure you talked him into it. Nice.


----------



## Beezy

Elivo said:


> Nothing to worry about at all man, had mine done years ago and its one of the best things ive ever done. Its quick and easy and pretty much painless.  The only thing you will feel is the numbing injection and of course after its done you will be a little sore for a few days.  Get you a couple bags of frozen peas and chill your nuts off, it does wonders.



Alright, I’m in...


----------



## HollyWoodCole

Well I have a nice black bruise stripe running front to back on my nuts as of yesterday and they are swollen.  Not a ton of pain, just sore and makes you not want to do a lot when it makes you nauseous to have your balls bounce off your legs when you walk. 

Overall not too bad but a little more than I was expecting.


----------



## Elivo

Frozen peas, im telling you guys, it sounds stupid but they work. And a bag of ice isnt the same thing. The peas are small enough that they kind of form around everything and not clunky like ice. Get more than one bag and switch them out after they start to thaw.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA

Elivo said:


> Frozen peas, im telling you guys, it sounds stupid but they work. And a bag of ice isnt the same thing. The peas are small enough that they kind of form around everything and not clunky like ice. Get more than one bag and switch them out after they start to thaw.



I wore two pair of underwear with a bag of frozen peas in between the two pair and that worked out good.  I also wore a jock strap for a week, and was back in the gym nine days later.  At the end of week 2, I was back to lifting heavy (well heavy for me) again.


----------



## HollyWoodCole

Well it took 9 days of chilling out but I was able to get back into the gym as of last Monday.  Jizz volume is still high and the procedure hasn't affected drive at all.  

I ended up taking pain medication for two days and just some occasional Advil afterwards, lots of soreness in odd places afterwards.  At this point its tough to tell I even had it done.


----------



## Straight30weight

I don’t regret having it done but I kinda ****ed it up. Had it done in the morning and I was so worried about all the nightmares I had read that I had to get it on with my wife that night. Just to reassure me. Big mistake, tons of pain, bloody jizz, didn’t wanna walk for almost a week. And ever since (5 years now) I’ve had pain in my balls constantly. Doc says it’ll never go away. My bad.


----------



## HydroEJP88

I'm definitely going to be getting mine done here soon too. Momma got hers done after she had the twins, but I want to make sure that we are completely golden lol.

I just want to wait until the boys are a little bigger so I can actually rest and not help as much as I am now


----------



## HollyWoodCole

HydroEJP88 said:


> I'm definitely going to be getting mine done here soon too. Momma got hers done after she had the twins, but I want to make sure that we are completely golden lol.
> 
> I just want to wait until the boys are a little bigger so I can actually rest and not help as much as I am now


You'll definitely need a few days to take it easy.  I was out of the gym for 9 days but was good after that.  Don't have sex too early regardless of how tempting it may be.


----------



## HydroEJP88

HollyWoodCole said:


> You'll definitely need a few days to take it easy.  I was out of the gym for 9 days but was good after that.  Don't have sex too early regardless of how tempting it may be.



No worries about the sex, we literally have no time for it lmao

I just finally got through the post. Jenner..... giggitty


----------



## jennerrator

HydroEJP88 said:


> No worries about the sex, we literally have no time for it lmao
> 
> I just finally got through the post. Jenner..... giggitty



well..did you see the dudes post above about having sex the first night and fuuucked himself for life....WTF:32 (6):


----------



## HollyWoodCole

jennerrator50 said:


> well..did you see the dudes post above about having sex the first night and fuuucked himself for life....WTF:32 (6):


I saw that one too......I waited two days and it elongated my recuperation time.


----------



## jennerrator

HollyWoodCole said:


> I saw that one too......I waited two days and it elongated my recuperation time.



lmao...can't you guys just wait a week...jesus

see what being on gear does.......just saying.....


----------



## Beezy

jennerrator50 said:


> lmao...can't you guys just wait a week...jesus
> 
> see what being on gear does.......just saying.....



Lol @ thinking it was different before gear. 

If I watch Mrs. Beez put her hair up in a ponytail, at a funeral, while on pct, it will result in a loosening of the belt and me potentially getting elbowed for suggesting a trip to the car.


----------



## HydroEJP88

jennerrator50 said:


> lmao...can't you guys just wait a week...jesus
> 
> see what being on gear does.......just saying.....



I seen that. Screw that shit lol my buddy from work did that with his wife. He got ****ed up bad for months before the soreness and swelling went away. I'm definitely not worried about having sex that bad lmao


----------



## jennerrator

Beezy said:


> Lol @ thinking it was different before gear.
> 
> If I watch Mrs. Beez put her hair up in a ponytail, at a funeral, while on pct, it will result in a loosening of the belt and me potentially getting elbowed for suggesting a trip to the car.



lmfao........it's ok...I totally understand as there was a time I went through that feeling but I hated it...never again!


----------



## jennerrator

HydroEJP88 said:


> I seen that. Screw that shit lol my buddy from work did that with his wife. He got ****ed up bad for months before the soreness and swelling went away. I'm definitely not worried about having sex that bad lmao



Exactly....so not worth it!!!!!!


----------



## motown1002

Bunch of pussies!  lol  I had sex the next day and every day since.  Just kidding.  You will be fine.  Just take it easy for a few days.  I have a huge tolerance to pain meds so the doctor had to give me like 6 shots.  He told me there was enough to hang my from the ceiling from my balls and I shouldn't feel it.


----------



## HydroEJP88

I know my tolerance to pain meds is pretty good. When I smashed my finger they gave me 700 Vic's. I took one, finger still hurt. So I drank a 12er and finally felt good


----------



## Beezy

jennerrator50 said:


> lmfao........it's ok...I totally understand as there was a time I went through that feeling but I hated it...never again!



Haha! I’ve had that feeling since I was 13, and hope it never goes away!


----------



## Bullseye Forever

HydroEJP88 said:


> I know my tolerance to pain meds is pretty good. When I smashed my finger they gave me 700 Vic's. I took one, finger still hurt. So I drank a 12er and finally felt good



Yea my body gets tolerant fast as well


----------



## Straight30weight

jennerrator50 said:


> lmao...can't you guys just wait a week...jesus
> 
> see what being on gear does.......just saying.....


No, definitely not a week!


----------



## stevenmd

Easy breezy getting the big "V".  Best decision I ever made in my life but I definitely recommend taking it easy on bed rest the first few days, even if you feel fine.  And for the love of all that is good... use birth control or nature's birth control (mouth or arse) for the first 100 ejaculations.


----------



## stevenmd

Oh, and I felt almost no pain throughout the procedure.  The only weird thing was hearing like a little "pop" sound when the needle penetrated each nut sack.  #truestory


----------



## Beezy

Eight months later...

Zero sides whatsoever, no change in anything noticeable and had two tests to confirm that I am sperm free. 

If you or someone you know is on the fence about it, my vote for you is a solid yes.
Most of you guys are d*cks and shouldn’t be reproducing anyway for crying out loud.


----------



## Seeker

haha glad to see you're gtg. Still shooting live rounds over here though. Lol


----------



## ccpro

stevenmd said:


> Oh, and I felt almost no pain throughout the procedure.  The only weird thing was hearing like a little "pop" sound when the needle penetrated each nut sack.  #truestory


I don't know what kind of vasectomy you had?...I received no needles in my nuts!  The make a small incision in your sack pull out the tube delivers the sperm and cut and cauterize it.  At least that's what they told me...lol.


----------



## Beezy

Seeker said:


> haha glad to see you're gtg. Still shooting live rounds over here though. Lol



Lmao! I had no doubt.


----------



## Beezy

ccpro said:


> I don't know what kind of vasectomy you had?...I received no needles in my nuts!  The make a small incision in your sack pull out the tube delivers the sperm and cut and cauterize it.  At least that's what they told me...lol.



The needle went into the tube, not the nut. It’s how they numb the area. 

The needle in the nut was some kind of weird fantasy he must’ve had.


----------



## jpreston250300

I use the pull out and cum in mouth method, they seem to enjoy the extra protein.


----------



## Rigorhead

My wife has a UTI, but I'm going to get this done so that she can be done when her UTI wears out and it's time to get it changed for a new one. Women have to go through very invasive procedures. Watch a video of a papsmear or getting a UTI. It's awful.


----------



## Rigorhead

I prefer to put my seed in aggressively and as deep as it will go. I really hate to pull out. Before she had the UTI, I'd stop and put on a condom right before go time. Stupid.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA

I barely remember my vasectomy.  I had two valium just prior to laying on the table, so I have some short-term memory loss from the actual procedure itself.  I remember post-op much more...  All in all, it wasn't bad and I have been in car accidents that have done much worse.


----------



## Blacktail

Did that 5 years ago. No pain or problems at all!


----------

